# Out of the way lakes in western Wa.



## stravanator (Feb 13, 2013)

Sat. I went mtbing on Chuckanut mt. near Bellingham, found lost lake. Around the side of the lake I found a sun soaked flat rock leading into the lake. So I took off my sweaty clothes and jumped in the lake, then laid in the sun on the flat rock like a lizard. 

I laid there thinking there must be lots of awesome skinny dipping spots in this part of the country. Could you guys share your best ones?


----------

